# Star Wars Kid in LOTR?!?



## BranMuffin (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry if this has been posted already, but I found a site called www.starwarskid.com and someone made a spoof video for LOTR from the original Star Wars Kid video.
It's HERE , just click on the movie poster. Mine played it in Windows media player.


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 11, 2003)

Oh.....dear......i dont think i understood one second of that....


----------



## BranMuffin (Dec 19, 2003)

Has anyone else seen it? I thought it was quite funny .


----------



## Captain (Dec 23, 2003)

I've seen almost all of them before. Some funny stuff .


----------

